
GNU plotutils - smartmic
https://www.gnu.org/software/plotutils/
======
c3RlcGhlbnI_
An interesting tool. It does the right thing by default in ways that gnuplot
doesn't. You shove data into it on stdin(or as a file) and it gives you a
decent looking graph.

The bitmap font rendering is unacceptably bad though, and it seems awkward to
do anything more than a basic 2d plot.

------
richard_todd
The LZW patent expired more than 12 years ago, and I'm sure most people would
rather be able to produce a fully-compressed animated GIF rather than an RLE-
encoded one. I wonder if they are really holding on to their anti-LZW stance,
or if it's just that no one has bothered to update the programs and the web
page?

------
ChuckMcM
Ah the less well known sibling of gnuplot. It really is a nice system and a
quick way to get graphs, but the poor bitmap support is spot on.

------
hprotagonist
It's only been 7 years since the last update, too!

~~~
static_noise
I was trying to find out where this suddenly came from and how this related to
gnuplot.

A few sentences from the submitter on why this is news and why we should care
would be in order.

~~~
kevin_thibedeau
Gnuplot is, despite its unfortunate name, not a GNU project program and not
GPL licensed. The GNU plotutils are.

~~~
brudgers
It's not just not GNU, it's got it's own license with non-standard conditions.

[http://gnuplot.cvs.sourceforge.net/gnuplot/gnuplot/Copyright...](http://gnuplot.cvs.sourceforge.net/gnuplot/gnuplot/Copyright?view=markup)

